# AIH - Alinta Infrastructure Holdings



## Caliente (2 September 2005)

HI, is anyone aware of the approximate size of the offering that will be made available to Alintagas customers or is this based purely by dividing the number of shares they will release to customers by the number who preregister?


----------



## chansw (2 September 2005)

*Re: AIH (Alinta Infrastructure Holdings) IPO*

Here is the article "Early close likely after Alinta float rushed" on The West Australian today

"The strong interest is likely to force allocations to be cut, possibly below the minimum subscription of 1000 stapled securities, which will cost $2000 upfront with the balance of $1.20 per stapled security due in late December next year."

http://www.thewest.com.au/20050902/business/tw-business-home-sto132141.html


----------



## Dutchy3 (18 September 2006)

*Re: AIH - Alinta Infrastructure Holdings IPO*

In terms of running out of room this is a likely candidate.


----------



## Dutchy3 (10 October 2006)

Daily not really my time frame yet this one tells me that 1.65 will not be seen again before 2.00+


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (10 October 2006)

Dutchy re AIHCA -from memory I think this December there will be another instalment payable ,plse consider extra expenses .Otherwise a pretty decent yield .


----------



## Dutchy3 (4 November 2006)

Friday at least signalled indecision ... The Bullish days in blue cirecle should now exert an ongoing influence ... Volumes dropping away nicely too this signals that the sellers are running out of puff ... Mind the buyers are not exactly full of enthisasm at this point ... I expect these levels to hold ... lets see


----------



## Dutchy3 (18 November 2006)

Two weeks down the track and the move signal is so hard and fast it's almost untradeable


----------



## Kauri (18 November 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> Two weeks down the track and the move signal is so hard and fast it's almost untradeable




*
Unconditional offer will remain open until 15 January​*_​_​​1*, investors can either accept

or sell on market to Alinta
*​*
*Alinta Limited​​2 announced today that its unconditional cash takeover offer price for Alinta

Infrastructure Holdings Limited (AIH) is final. The offer will remain open until 15 January

unless extended.

Alinta has offered $2.06 cash per partly paid security (and $3.26 cash per fully paid

security) for the approximately 80% of securities it does not already own in AIH.
​


----------



## DaggerDirk (25 November 2006)

I know that there's some allegedly independent assessment and guidance soon to be forthcoming on the 2.06 fixed price offer by Alinta (for buyback), however what are the options for holders of AIHCA?

As I understand it, if Alinta does get to buy back its required 90% of AIHCA shares, one would be forced to part with one's holdings at some indeterminate price (which is?)

*or*

If they don't get the 90% they need, then what happens after that?

I'm a bit out of my depth here. Suggestions?


----------



## DaggerDirk (27 November 2006)

Back to the top, looking for some expert guidance


----------

